# Leather help



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

White car with red leather looks sick - Tuscany maraschino


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

^I agree with giantsnation ^


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Also if you have factory black leather seat covers I call dibs if you decide to sell


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I have seats already posted in forsale section. They are black OEM leather. I had the Ameretto ordered but then noticed that the colour/color isn't want they post on the site so I put a hold on it. Lucky for me they didn't upload it to the line yet. Once ordered, it takes 10-14 days to come in.


----------

